# Outdoor tubs



## Danlacey1988 (8 May 2022)

Set these tubs up for growing some plants out side 
Going to try some dwarf water lettuce , amazon frogbit and some hornwort 
Anyone have any ideas for any other plants to grow going to use the same tubs to breed ricefish and cherry barbs but I still have one spare tub for another breeding project any ideas on what fish to put in there ?


----------



## Sid.scapes (12 May 2022)

Neat, what tubs did you use for these? Can you share the links if possible?


----------



## Danlacey1988 (12 May 2022)

I got them form a local garden centre which also has my lfs in 18 pound for 2 if I can find there website I'll send it


----------



## Danlacey1988 (11 Sep 2022)

Also be and q are good only just saw this message I got one other tub from there too 
This is how they turned out


----------



## Danlacey1988 (11 Sep 2022)

I also end up putting in a solor air pump I bought on ebay to power the sponge filters 
And planted some valisnaria in one tub


----------



## AlecF (11 Sep 2022)

I'm about to try with a lined half whisky barrel, for medaka.


----------



## Danlacey1988 (11 Sep 2022)

There's medaka Rice Fish in all those tubs the big one and the back right have adults in and the baby's I scoop out and put in the front right tub most don't get eaten in the main tubs but I just want to be 100% sure they have the best chance


----------



## Danlacey1988 (11 Sep 2022)

Here is a photo I got of one


----------



## AlecF (11 Sep 2022)

Is the netting due to cats and birds? I wasn't sure if I needed to add that.


----------



## Danlacey1988 (11 Sep 2022)

AlecF said:


> Is the netting due to cats and birds? I wasn't sure if I needed to add that.


Yeah I use it to keep cats and birds away because I found a cat one day drinking the water out of the tub don't get me wrong they weren't bothering the fish but I rather be safe than sorry


----------

